# Chicks



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

Just moved our chicks into their coop - they have a ramp into run area but we have to physically move them. Will they figure out on their own had to get into the run area, or do they want to be inside the coop?

Thanks,



Kathy


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

For me and my chicks we always had a nice wooden box that we put in the pen for them and they loved it!! When they got older we removed the box and they were able to go up the ramp on there own!!


----------

